# Toby's going to get a sister!



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

So, I've decided to begin actively searching for a sister for Toby! I saved up enough money to ensure that I can maintain a great lifestyle for both. And now that my mom and sister are here, I don't have to worry about having a babysitter or flying with two dogs. It seems like the right time. 

A lady my mom works with fosters for a chi rescue. I would really like to rescue so I told her my requirements. It must be a female, under three years of age (preferably over 6 months, but I would take a puppy that I fell in love with). I really want a girl that Toby has chemistry with- that's most important. 

It may take a while, but it's going to happen!!!! Toby and I are so excited. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow! What exciting news!


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

How exciting! everyone seems to be getting puppies lately ahaha.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Yay! Yay! Yay! Yay!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Yay!! That is exciting. We have been looking for Jaxx a little sister or brother (I want a little girl chi and hubby wants another boy....hopefully I win.)


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks. I really want to rescue this time. Toby is so well adjusted I really think he could help me with an insecure rescue, as long as she is comfortable with other dogs. I'm excited! Like I said, it may take a whole to find the right girl, but I'm willing to be patient. I've been considering this for a long time, but it's finally time to start looking!!!

I want a girl to minimize any potential conflict between the two. Plus, I wanna buy pink stuff!!! Lol. And Toby seems love females even more than males. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

That is great. I adopted Lola and she is wonderful. Toby will love having a sister and I can see you have put a lot of thought and planning into it.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> Thanks. I really want to rescue this time. Toby is so well adjusted I really think he could help me with an insecure rescue, as long as she is comfortable with other dogs. I'm excited! Like I said, it may take a whole to find the right girl, but I'm willing to be patient. I've been considering this for a long time, but it's finally time to start looking!!!
> 
> I want a girl to minimize any potential conflict between the two. Plus, I wanna buy pink stuff!!! Lol. And Toby seems love females even more than males.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I think it is great that you are looking into a rescue. We are looking at both but I would prefer a rescue. I have been looking since last fall and still haven't found the one yet. 
I want to buy pink things too! Jaxx has some cute clothes but little girl clothes seem so much cuter!! 
I can't wait to see the little girl you find!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> I think it is great that you are looking into a rescue. We are looking at both but I would prefer a rescue. I have been looking since last fall and still haven't found the one yet.
> I want to buy pink things too! Jaxx has some cute clothes but little girl clothes seem so much cuter!!
> I can't wait to see the little girl you find!!


I'm anticipating it taking a while. I'm going to try to rescue but if I can't I may look for a breeder. Many of the rescues around here require fenced yards, and I live in an apartment. Despite the fact that Toby spends more time outside than most Chis with yards, it's apparently a deal breaker with some rescues. My moms friend just had two female pups, but they both got adopted already. 

I hope we both find pups soon!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ooohhhhh yay!!! How exciting for you!! You know I'm going to be stalking pet finder in your area trying to help! Lol. Congrats!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Ooohhhhh yay!!! How exciting for you!! You know I'm going to be stalking pet finder in your area trying to help! Lol. Congrats!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks 

Let me know if you find anything. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bella & The Smidge's Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh how wonderful...you'll have a pigeon pair too! Taking time is the right thing to do and you'll both choose each other.....you'll know when you meet the right girl for you and Toby.

Good luck and hope you meet her soon!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Bella & The Smidge's Mom said:


> Oh how wonderful...you'll have a pigeon pair too! Taking time is the right thing to do and you'll both choose each other.....you'll know when you meet the right girl for you and Toby.
> 
> Good luck and hope you meet her soon!


Thank you, I am very excited. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Yay how exciting..makes me so happy when people choose to rescue  I work for a rescue and do chi rescue on the side for another rescue, we always get lots of chi transport from high kill shelters in the south and California. I'm so happy for Toby, I adopted my female chi (she was 3 at the time of adoption) when my male was 2 years old and they are inseparable.
I'll keep an eye out in your area if you would like to tell me what you are looking for, I have a lot of rescue friends.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

TinyTails said:


> Yay how exciting..makes me so happy when people choose to rescue  I work for a rescue and do chi rescue on the side for another rescue, we always get lots of chi transport from high kill shelters in the south and California. I'm so happy for Toby, I adopted my female chi (she was 3 at the time of adoption) when my male was 2 years old and they are inseparable.
> I'll keep an eye out in your area if you would like to tell me what you are looking for, I have a lot of rescue friends.


Awesome! I don't have too many requirements. Basically, a female that is under 3 years of age, preferably around 1 year. I would like her to be good with other dogs, of course. I'd prefer her to be 7 pounds or less, since Toby is just barely over 5. I am in the Piedmont triad area of North Carolina. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

just to share some cuteness 
We just got this little man off the euthanasia list in TN - I was having a hard time not adopting him myself lol...here's me giving him some love right off transport
View attachment 14050


His website picture  so handsome
View attachment 14058


And this pretty lady is Minnie - she is an owner surrender we just got, purebred 1 year old 6 pounds "landlord issues"
View attachment 14066


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh Minnie is stunning. Is she in Tennessee too? Any more information on her? The little guy is a cutie too, I just have my heart set on a girl. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Wonderful news!!!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

That is so wonderful! Toby is going to love having a sister!


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm on long island, ny. Ricky is a transport from TN and Minnie is owner surrender here in NY I just had to share their cuteness lol. They are at the rescue I work


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

TinyTails said:


> I'm on long island, ny. Ricky is a transport from TN and Minnie is owner surrender here in NY I just had to share their cuteness lol. They are at the rescue I work


Aw man, she is stunning. Don't tease me like that lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, this is very exciting !!! i cant wait till you find your new girl


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

TinyTails said:


> just to share some cuteness
> We just got this little man off the euthanasia list in TN - I was having a hard time not adopting him myself lol...here's me giving him some love right off transport
> View attachment 14050
> 
> ...


They're both so gorgeous, how devastating that dogs like this are being put down, I can not imagine it. I want to take that little boy home, he reminds me so much of my lad.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

That is GREAT news!

Minnie is beautiful! You are just down the coast from NY, right???

I will tell you that I will likely not get a new puppy again. I know, what is wrong with me? Everyone loves puppies. I do, but now that I have raised a couple, they are a LOT of work!

We got Eden when she was 8 months old and she was a BREEZE compared to the others who were 9 and 14 weeks old. She took a couple more weeks than they did to learn the potty pad but that was it. No chewing, listened and was generally just easier.

If/when we get another, the dog will be a bit older.

All the best to you as you (and Toby) and she find each other!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

WOOHOO! That's awesome news! You're going to have so much fun shopping for her. Elaine better get ready to send you some dresses! Haha


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Aw man, she is stunning. Don't tease me like that lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Just saw this Ashley.....Minnie is adorable!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> That is GREAT news!
> 
> Minnie is beautiful! You are just down the coast from NY, right???
> 
> ...


I agree. I got both mine as adults!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Just saw this Ashley.....Minnie is adorable!


AGREE!

We could have plane ticket raised in NO time!!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> AGREE!
> 
> We could have plane ticket raised in NO time!!


(-: Agree!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Shhh. You two are going to get in trouble on here talking like that! Thanks though, she is really cute, but soooo far away.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Maybe a car convoy down to you, or you meet half way. Would love for you to get a long coat......


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

No more puppies for me either, I got deuce when he was 8 weeks and after him said never again lol. Adults bond the same as puppies do anyway, but are soooooo much easier.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh, Ashley, I'm tickled pink! Hehe! When I read that you want the little girl to have chemistry with Toby, I thought of Lady and the Tramp (but Toby's not a tramp!)


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> Shhh. You two are going to get in trouble on here talking like that! Thanks though, she is really cute, but soooo far away.


Now, you know me. I am a rule follower! I would never ask anyone for money on here, which as we both know would be against the rules...


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Congrats on your decision to adopt a little sister for Toby. With having your mother and sister close, you have the perfect set up in case you need a babysitter! Now about that little long hair little girl and that baby boy in NY...... I only wish I was closer!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Ashley...I am so happy for you, a little lady for Toby to play with will be so nice for both of you...
As for that little girl in rescue...there are lots of people who do transport...takes some time to set it up but it is not impossible...there are also pilots who will fly a rescue to a new home state( just throwing out a few ideas )


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes defintely there's always transport options  Minnie is not available for transport as this particular rescue likes to meet the family in person. But if you are ever interested in rescuing from another state go for California. They are soooo overpopulated with purebred chihuahuas in all shapes, sizes and colors. My rescue flies them out to our location in new york once a month otherwise they all get put to sleep. I personally rescued my sisters chihuahua off the euth list in a CA shelter and a volunteer picked her up and brought her to the airport for me. Her fee was 70 dollars and flight was I think like 200. She lives a happy life all the way across the country with my sister in NY


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I am so excited for you!!!! Good luck finding a rescue girl, it may take a little bit but I am sure patience will pay off.


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

If you are on Facebook check put project fying chihuahuas and angels for animals, most of their posts are urgent chihuahuas


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

And Anna is right southern california is FULL of chis but also Las Vegas animal control (LIED animal shelter/the animal foundation) is FULL of chis and 92% of them get put down. Our chi problem is worse than LA. They even regularly put down puppies, it is horrible. I work with a lot of rescues, some who transport- and if you would be interested in a dog from out here in a city shelter I might be able to help you out with that. I know the problem with that they wouldn't get to meet Toby first and that can get a little bit hairy. PM me if its something you might be interested in though.


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

TinyTails said:


> Yes defintely there's always transport options  Minnie is not available for transport as this particular rescue likes to meet the family in person. But if you are ever interested in rescuing from another state go for California. They are soooo overpopulated with purebred chihuahuas in all shapes, sizes and colors. My rescue flies them out to our location in new york once a month otherwise they all get put to sleep. I personally rescued my sisters chihuahua off the euth list in a CA shelter and a volunteer picked her up and brought her to the airport for me. Her fee was 70 dollars and flight was I think like 200. She lives a happy life all the way across the country with my sister in NY


Oh those poor lil chi's!!! R they surrendered from people who buy a cute puppy & then realize its harder then it looks??? I don't think we hav a chi rescue here. I don't c at lot of them advertised! I was really surprised that there were 3 chi's at the dog parade (other then us)!! I only know a handful of people who r lucky enough 2 own (or b owned) a chi!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

That is most definitely exciting!


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

That and a hundred other crappy reasons. You could also do a foster situation where if you are happy you adopt otherwise only foster till the right home is found


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks, all! 

I appreciate all the help. I'd like to stay local, if possible, simply because I really want to make sure she and Toby are good together. That is by far my biggest concern. If any of you rescuers find anything in the Greensboro, NC area, please let me know. I'd be willing to drive to Raleigh, Charlotte, or even Colombia if necessary.


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Annie I just went on the site, now I feel the itch to do another long distance rescue lol. May A698573 is breaking my heart, she looks so scared


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh Ashley, I'm looking at all the cuties in NC on petfinder! SO many adorable little girls!

I would take these two home...
1 2


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Remember petharbor too! PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found. A lot of animal control and city shelters use that instead of petfinder these days, don't want those dogs to get overlooked!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Oh Ashley, I'm looking at all the cuties in NC on petfinder! SO many adorable little girls!
> 
> I would take these two home...
> 1 2


I already emailed about the first one, Kensley. She's precious!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Oooooooh, new baby, new baby, new baby!!!!! Good luck!! 😄


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Ooh exciting times Ashley, good luck in your search


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Good luck,it will be a very lucky chi when you find her


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Yay! So exciting 

You and Toby are going to make one little Chihuahua girl very happy.

All the stories about Chi's in shelters in the US break my heart. It just doesn't happen here, Chi's aren't a very common breed and are quite expensive so very few end up abandoned. Unfortunately I cant say the same about Staffies and working dog mixes - people just don't understand that they need room and excercize and dump them when they destroy their suburban backyards out of boredm - so sad


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm really excited for you Ashley! And more than a bit jealous! 

I have been toying with the idea of another Chi for a while now, i would love to rescue, but dont have the funds or the time just yet  x


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo Very excited!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Congrats! rescuing is good. 
I'm amazed at all the Chihuahua's being euthanized in the US, it's just NOT Like that here at all! we have one Chihuahua specific rescue that I know of and it's based out of Ontario & it's a bit of a joke, they don't seem to adopt their animals out and all of them are laden with restrictions and "issues" :lol:

Once in a blue moon you'll see one turn up in a pound.. but it usually gets snapped up fast since we're overun with large breeds up here.
BYB bred Chi's run 600.00 and up here as well, so they are not tossed aside that quickly, thankfully!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Wonderful  wish I could have more babies too, I tryed...but my Baby didn't want siblings  he wants his mummy for him self, hehe..


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

Lola came here on a transport in Arkansas.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Just to help 

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Chihuahua | Thomasville, NC | Alana

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Chihuahua | Raleigh, NC | Ramona

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Chihuahua | Conover, NC | Hadley

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Chihuahua | Rustburg, VA | Pressie's Gracie

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Chihuahua | Thomasville, NC | Prada

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Chihuahua | Haw River, NC | Cleo

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Chihuahua | Durham, NC | DOLLIE

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Chihuahua | Durham, NC | Teeka

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Chihuahua | Raleigh, NC | Tavia

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Chihuahua | Lenoir, NC | TIFFANI (SRC#1384) in VA (FIVE POUNDS)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Chihuahua | Fort Mill, SC | Lil Bit


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Now that's EXCITING news Ash!!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

You all are so helpful! I've seen ALL the dogs on Petfinder, and I've put out a few feelers. 

Christie, I love your list! Several have already been contacted! Dollie, who is an absolute beauty, is my fave, but unfortunately she doesn't like other dogs. I would love to take her in because she is deaf, but no can do if she doesn't like dogs. A couple of the others are the same way. 

Here are a couple girls I've already fallen a bit in love with, I'd love to hear you guys' opinions! 

Tootie
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Chihuahua | Beaufort, SC | Tootie

Cleo
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Chihuahua | Haw River, NC | Cleo

Minx
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Chihuahua | Matthews, NC | Minx

Ashley (is it meant to be?)
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Chihuahua | Raleigh, NC | Ashley

There are a few others, too.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I really don't envy you choosing Ashley, all of those babies are so gorgeous, I love little Tootie, her expression is so cute but cleo, minx and Ashley are priceless too, OMG I'm glad it's not me I want them all. X


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tootie is my favorite but I don't think they will let me adopt her because I am out of state (she's in South Carolina and I'm in North Carolina). Boo. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Before we got Eden, I did contact a rescue group about a black and tan girl. One of the NON-negotiable items is that we had to have a fenced yard.

I wrote an email explaining why that was not a reasonable request for such small dogs. I explained about hawks, coyote, owls, etc. I explained that if that was a mandatory, that they could feel no obligation to continue communicating with me because I would never fence in our yard and let dogs this small and precious out where I KNEW predatory animals lived (our yard is backs up to a creek and wooded area).I received a nice note back explaining that what I had read was a blanket statement for the rescue and that she reviewed my detailed note with others at the rescue and they said hands down I could have her because of all of the research, care and thought that had gone into being appropriate for her. We did not get her (for a few other reasons) but the fence rule was waived for us.

So, be prepared for that as it is a requirement with many rescue groups.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

p.s. I love Cleo.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Karen, I know that several rescues around here won't adopt to a home without a fenced yard. It's such a shame. My dog probably gets more outside time than more Chis with fenced yards! I don't know that it is fair to eliminate excellent potential homes only because they do not have a yard. Many rescues will make exceptions, at least for small dogs. I think if they feel you would provide the "right" home, they may make exceptions. 

I rent, which is another potential issue. Although I am allowed to have two dogs per my lease, and I would of course pay the additional $150 my apartment complex requires for a second dog. Some rescues around here don't adopt to renters, which I guess I understand. However, I really feel like it should be adopter specific. I think based on my personal and vet references, a rescue could see that I would NEVER give up my dog due to housing. 

So, that is why I am not completely ruling out going to a breeder. I have Jayda talking to her breeder about any older dogs she may have available. Several of the breeders around here have taken my name and are aware that I am looking for a girl that's around a year old. 

I guess we shall see what happens. I'm willing to be patient to get exactly the right fit.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Ashly, you are right and I don't understand their thinking, so many more could have nice forever homes.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Most rescue work multiple states. Mine is southern VA and northern NC where another is SC NC and our sister org is northern VA MD PA WV DE so ask. Some require fences as a blanket like Karen said others don't. We do it on a case by case situation. Not mandatory for most of our hounds but we have had a few that we did require it for as that dog was an escape artist etc. Try and see what they say


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Ash most rental requirements for us is prove you are allowed to have a pet. Don't give up hope. I know my breeder has a young all black female but it is a pup. She is actually the sister to my two


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Huly said:


> Ash most rental requirements for us is prove you are allowed to have a pet. Don't give up hope. I know my breeder has a young all black female but it is a pup. She is actually the sister to my two


Christie, thanks. The general response from the rescues I've contacted is that the rental thing isn't an issue since I have it in my lease that I am allowed to have two animals and that I currently only have one. Also, my landlord is willing to talk to a rescue. The bigger issue seems to be the lack of fenced yard. I'm not going to give up, even if it takes a while, I know it will happen.

Oh man, a BG and Sonny sister is tempting! I really don't think that a young puppy is right for me, unfortunately. Being a full time student and everything, I just don't know if it would work with my situation right now. Ideally, I am looking for an older pup or young adult. 

I really want this to happen, but I know better than to rush it. I know you rescue hounds, and it's nice to have a rescuer's perspective! Thanks!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Also call your local Petsmart and Petco to see if they have any adoption events this weekend etc

Also as the Director if Adoptions for Bassetcare I will personally give you a reference if needed. I feel I know you and the care of Toby well enough to do so. Your care and knowledge well surpass my expectations if a new adopter college kid etc


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Christie, thanks. The general response from the rescues I've contacted is that the rental thing isn't an issue since I have it in my lease that I am allowed to have two animals and that I currently only have one. Also, my landlord is willing to talk to a rescue. The bigger issue seems to be the lack of fenced yard. I'm not going to give up, even if it takes a while, I know it will happen.
> 
> Oh man, a BG and Sonny sister is tempting! I really don't think that a young puppy is right for me, unfortunately. Being a full time student and everything, I just don't know if it would work with my situation right now. Ideally, I am looking for an older pup or young adult.
> 
> I really want this to happen, but I know better than to rush it. I know you rescue hounds, and it's nice to have a rescuer's perspective! Thanks!


I understand 100% and I suggest you question their thought process on a fence like Karen did. My question would be most rentals don't have fences so how can they be ok with one but not the other


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you so much, Christie. I will keep you updated! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Tootie captured my heart! Like many things in life, trust your gut. When it is right you will know it and things will fall into space. I made a couple contacts about rescues and yes the fenced yard was a requirement. I also want to mention we have a really good no kill shelter her in Columbia, SC called Pets Incorporated. You might want to check them out. I got my kitten (now cat) from them. They list on Pet Finder. Good luck!


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

I hope your search is going well. Since you guys all thought Minnie from NY was a cutie pie, I had to share this. Our pups were on Bravo Live last night and Minnie was one of the them, it was a silly segment but good PR for us. You can watch here here 
Watch What Happens Live Season 9 - The Real Housedogs of the Clubhouse - Video - Bravo TV Official Site


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

TinyTails said:


> I hope your search is going well. Since you guys all thought Minnie from NY was a cutie pie, I had to share this. Our pups were on Bravo Live last night and Minnie was one of the them, it was a silly segment but good PR for us. You can watch here here
> Watch What Happens Live Season 9 - The Real Housedogs of the Clubhouse - Video - Bravo TV Official Site


Omg. I would adopt Minnie in a second. She's soooo adorable. What a cute segment and awesome publicity!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Toby is getting a sister yay yay yay yay yay.., 💫🎇🎉🎊🎆 yay yay yay


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

miuccias said:


> Toby is getting a sister yay yay yay yay yay.., 💫🎇🎉🎊🎆 yay yay yay
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha, Mayra you are so cute! I am very excited, and so is Toby!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Haha, Mayra you are so cute! I am very excited, and so is Toby!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


😘 yay yay yay and I am excited for you both!!!!!! crazy puppy fever around here. I miss the chubby puppy stage.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

miuccias said:


> 😘 yay yay yay and I am excited for you both!!!!!! crazy puppy fever around here. I miss the chubby puppy stage.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I don't think I'm getting a pup. I'm looking for a dog 1-2 years old. I just don't have time, being a full time student, to deal with potty training again. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Ashley, this is such exciting news! I'm so happy for you and Toby! It's really awesome that you're deciding to rescue. I hope you find the perfect girl for you both. I wish Gemma could have a Chi brother, but we just do not have the funds for that right now. Good job holding out and being responsible and waiting until you could properly afford to have another Chi.


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

I would also look for every animal shelter in the area - a lot of them especially the local pounds don't post on petfinder. They sometimes have the animals on their own site and some don't post at all. You could leave your name in case anything comes in that matches what you are looking for. For example this place - not sure if it far from you
Our Adoptable Pets :: Randolph County Animal Shelter


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Stokes County, North Carolina - Animal Control
They post on the FB page

Adoption

Animal Shelter Home

Just look up each county's animal control, etc. They always have new dogs coming in as they are open admission shelters. They are usually held for 72 hrs then euthanized or adopted out depending on space.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

What do you guys think of this girl? I called and left a message. I also sent a follow up email. There's no real description, so I need to find out more about her, but she's beautiful!!

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/25379426


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Awww Ashley~! So excited for you!!!! That little girl you posted is so sweet! She would look so cute with Toby. I even think her name is cute. Luna. Awwwwww. I hope they email or call you back with more information! I love her face though, she just looks like a sweetie.

So happy for you!!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awwwww she is so cute! Her eyes looks so sweet and kind! I hope they get back to you asap!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Love her! For me, it would be between her and the Kensley girl. I love the name Luna, it reminds me of a friendly orca we had off the west coast (or Luna Lovegood from Harry Potter!). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She is precious!!

We have REALLY got to put together a list of all of us for your references!! Can you imagine?? haha!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks. If she's good with other dogs and not adopted, I am going to see her. I am really nervous and excited and overwhelmed by this whole thing. I'm worried Toby and I won't be as close as we are now, which I think is silly, but still my worry. And I'm overwhelmed by the whole experience of searching for the right one. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> She is precious!!
> 
> We have REALLY got to put together a list of all of us for your references!! Can you imagine?? haha!


I think even the animal rescuers would be overwhelmed 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Love her! For me, it would be between her and the Kensley girl. I love the name Luna, it reminds me of a friendly orca we had off the west coast (or Luna Lovegood from Harry Potter!).
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I called about Kensley too, but haven't heard back. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

She is precious. Hope you hear from them soon.


----------



## ChiGirly (Feb 15, 2013)

pupluv168 said:


> Thanks. If she's good with other dogs and not adopted, I am going to see her. I am really nervous and excited and overwhelmed by this whole thing. I'm worried Toby and I won't be as close as we are now, which I think is silly, but still my worry. And I'm overwhelmed by the whole experience of searching for the right one.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App



Don't worry about it! Toby seems a cute dog! :coolwink:


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Thanks. If she's good with other dogs and not adopted, I am going to see her. I am really nervous and excited and overwhelmed by this whole thing. I'm worried Toby and I won't be as close as we are now, which I think is silly, but still my worry. And I'm overwhelmed by the whole experience of searching for the right one.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I also thought I wouldn't be as close to Lady when I got Prince. Not the case! I love both dearly. In fact Prince bought out Lady's personality even more! Keep us posted on things. I have a feeling you will have your girl very soon!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Yahooooo a sis for Toby!  that is awesome news. I bet u just can't wait to see what she comes with huh!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Luna eyes are very soulful...she needs a home of her own....

I had Nabi ( terripoo ) when we got Bella...Nab was a wonderful dog...so accepting of all others...Bella...not so much...she quickly put Nabi in her place and till the day Nabi died, she was terrified of Bella...when we adopted Izzy and subsequently Zari, Bella was angry about it...she made their lives miserable...since Bella has died, Izzys personality has blossomed...Zari was always the class clown so she could just shake off Bellas poor attitude towards her...
I loved Bella beyond words, she was my heart dog, but she wasn't the nicest girl in the world...she never agreed with the "play well with others " mantra ! Bella wanted me all to herself and made no bones about it !

Izzy and Zari get alone fine... I'm sure Toby will be ok as he is use to playing with your relatives dogs....


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

High Point, NC - Chihuahua Mix. Meet Kiki a Dog for Adoption.

So cute!


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

Wonderful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Sent you a PM about another one!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Eek, I am so excited for you!!! =D There's nothing quite like selecting that next family member!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you all. Some of the girls I've inquired about have already been adopted. Others are not good with other dogs. So the search continues!!! I have a list of phone calls tomorrow. Hoping I find a girl soon 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

After reading your SUPER DUPER exciting news on the first page, I skipped all 
the way to page 13 hoping to read that you found your girl, but it's ok Ashley,
because I know you will when it's meant to be. I'm so happy for you and Toby,
you wanted this for so long, and you definitely deserve it, and it will be such a
well loved pup. And I'm SO happy that you wish to adopt, you are an angel. I'll
be checking in for news. Wow I'm so happy. Awww!!! :love2:


----------



## leolyin (Feb 12, 2013)

pupluv168 said:


> Thanks. I really want to rescue this time. Toby is so well adjusted I really think he could help me with an insecure rescue, as long as she is comfortable with other dogs. I'm excited! Like I said, it may take a whole to find the right girl, but I'm willing to be patient. I've been considering this for a long time, but it's finally time to start looking!!!
> 
> I want a girl to minimize any potential conflict between the two. Plus, I wanna buy pink stuff!!! Lol. And Toby seems love females even more than males.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Haha........I took my little boy on a weekend getaway. I stopped at a pet store that is known
for her variety of doggie clothes. I couldn't find anything that fit him well but there were so many cute girl clothes it made me want a girl. One day.


----------

